# Have You Received The Latest "Omicron" Booster?



## SeaBreeze (Dec 12, 2022)

I recently got mine.  So far I've had the two original Moderna vaccinations, a Moderna booster, a Pfizer booster, and the latest Pfizer 'Omicron' booster.  My husband just received his a few days ago.  Neither of us have had noticeable side effects from it, very mild soreness at the injection site the next day.

Did you receive the latest booster?


----------



## NorthernLight (Dec 12, 2022)

"Latest"? I don't know. My second booster was a Moderna bivalent (includes omicron) in October. No side effects from that or from the previous three (which were Pfizer).

The provincial government decides when we'll get each shot, so we're a bit behind other places.


----------



## IKE (Dec 12, 2022)

We had our 2nd Pfizer booster Nov. 9th.......have had four Pfizer Covid shots total.


----------



## Nathan (Dec 12, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> I recently got mine.  So far I've had the two original Moderna vaccinations, a Moderna booster, a Pfizer booster, and the latest Pfizer 'Omicron' booster.  My husband just received his a few days ago.  Neither of us have had noticeable side effects from it, very mild soreness at the injection site the next day.
> 
> Did you receive the latest booster?


Scheduled for another Moderna booster tomorrow. That catches me up to current with what Kaiser Permanente recommends.


----------



## Blessed (Dec 12, 2022)

Yes, and got the flu vaccine at the same time.


----------



## Pinky (Dec 12, 2022)

I had the same as you @SeaBreeze 
Latest was a few days ago .. sore arm, but nothing more. Make that "sore arms", as I also had the latest
regular flu shot at the same time, like @Blessed


----------



## Jules (Dec 12, 2022)

Got the booster a couple of weeks ago.  No issues.  Had the annual flu shot in October.  We paid for the high dose shot.  

5 or 6 BC kids have died from complications from the the flu.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Dec 13, 2022)

No but I need to schedule an appointment at Walgreens to get it if the health department, where I got vaccinated, hasn't gotten it yet.


----------



## Sunny (Dec 18, 2022)

I got the Pfizer omicron booster in Sept. No ill effects at all. I caught the virus at Thanksgiving, and was very mildly ill for a few days, mostly just a cough and feeling tired. I'm sure it would have been a lot worse without the vaccine and the three boosters I received. We'll probably get periodic updates on the boosters, maybe requiring a new one every year, similar to the flu. Small price to pay for remaining alive and healthy!


----------



## Pepper (Dec 18, 2022)

I wanted to stick with Moderna but my cvs only offers Pfizer.  I really should do it already.


----------



## Lewkat (Dec 18, 2022)

No way, nor do I plan on getting one.


----------



## Ruthanne (Dec 18, 2022)

I have an appointment to get the latest covid booster and a pneumonia shot.  It's 
Dec.27.


----------



## Disgustedman (Dec 18, 2022)

I debate now, whether I was right or wrong in not getting the shot. Now reports (rare reports to be fair) are showing some people having reactions.

Not thrilled about the bad news, but wondering if we should have slowed it down in testing. But, it is, what it is.


----------



## Alligatorob (Dec 18, 2022)

SeaBreeze said:


> Have You Received The Latest "Omicron" Booster?


Yes, but got Covid a few weeks later anyway.  However mine was short and quite mild, less than most colds I have had.

I've had 5, the original 2, 2 boosters and the latest one.  All Pfizer , no reactions besides a sore arm for a day or so.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2022)

Alligatorob said:


> Yes, but got Covid a few weeks later anyway.  However mine was short and quite mild, less than most colds I have had.
> 
> I've had 5, the original 2, 2 boosters and the latest one.  All Pfizer , no reactions besides a sore arm for a day or so.


Sorry you got Covid, but very glad to hear it was mild.  I haven't been sick at all yet with Covid, but I hope if I do, the effects will be mild.  I definitely did not want to be hospitalized or put on a ventilator, so a mild infection would be much better tolerated for those in our age group.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Dec 18, 2022)

Disgustedman said:


> I debate now, whether I was right or wrong in not getting the shot. Now reports (rare reports to be fair) are showing some people having reactions.
> 
> Not thrilled about the bad news, but wondering if we should have slowed it down in testing. But, it is, what it is.


I think there are many vaccinations which result in some reactions.  I don't get many vaccines, but felt very confident from the start that the Covid vaccinations were safe and well tested.


----------



## Lawrence (Dec 18, 2022)

I have received the latest Omicron booster, my fourth or fifth shot. Also, the latest flu shot.  I am glad that I have had it for I see sick people all around me and I am doing good.


----------



## Teacher Terry (Dec 18, 2022)

_I had the first 3 and each time was sick in bed for 4 days. Now that Covid isn’t deadly I am done. I have never taken the flu shot. I don’t mind vaccines that you take every 10 years or longer but yearly is a big no. _


----------



## Tish (Dec 19, 2022)

No, not yet.


----------



## chic (Dec 19, 2022)

Nada.


----------



## win231 (Dec 19, 2022)

FWIW, As most of you know, no Covid vaccines or boosters for me.
I also experienced the same "mild" symptoms others are talking about.
I had 3 days of weakness & fatigue, chest congestion, no real fever, 1 or 2 readings of 99.1.
Congestion & coughing are gone 4 days later, along with a negative Covid test.
_And, no - I'm not bragging about not being vaccinated; just providing the facts._
I still consider the vaccines & boosters useless.  
If they worked, there wouldn't continue to be cases.  Simple.


----------



## Ruthanne (Yesterday at 3:19 AM)

Yes 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Pepper (Yesterday at 4:13 AM)

Not yet.  Keep forgetting.


----------



## oldman (Yesterday at 6:39 AM)

I got one booster. No more. I had the first two vaccines and one booster. On each one, I had a reaction. I also had COVID twice, so no more boosters. The first time I had COVID, it was terrible, but the second time, it wasn’t so bad. I’m depending on my natural antibodies to help take care of me.


----------



## Jackie23 (Yesterday at 6:43 AM)

Yes, I'm up to date on all COVID vaccinations.


----------



## Wigglestein (Yesterday at 7:39 AM)

We got the first three. That's it no more boosters.  I have MS and it was triggered by the booster. Husband developed a subdural hematoma and required Neuro surgery after booster.  Both of us have had circulation issues post vax.


----------

